# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Skin Genius, skin analysis tool, L'Oréal S.A., Clichy, France

## Airicist

Developer - L'Oréal S.A.

loreal-paris.co.uk/skin-genius

----------


## Airicist

"Skin Genius L'Oréal Paris"
Skin Genius, the digital service that analizes skin like an expert.

----------


## Airicist

Find your skin routine thanks to a skin analysis trained by AI

Sep 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "A digital dermatologist with the new L’Oreal Paris Skin Genius"
This clever digital tool matches dermatologist diagnostics by 95%

by Emma North
September 25, 2020

----------

